# How to fix a bad mix.



## Q-Ball (22/5/15)

I have made a couple of bad mixes over the last couple of months experimenting and I have never thrown a batch away, Vaped them all.

The way I fix it is with Menthol and Musk. I just add 15 drops of each into a 30ml batch and wallaah it's vapable again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/5/15)

Unless you use too much Sour. 

Then it tastes like HTH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (22/5/15)

So basically over power everything else? Cause surely menthol and musk will cancel out everything?


----------



## Q-Ball (22/5/15)

Nooby said:


> So basically over power everything else? Cause surely menthol and musk will cancel out everything?


Ecactly  and I like Musk and menthol so it works perfectly, nothing goes to waste

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (23/5/15)

And it tastes like Musk Mint Aquafresh, lol. I made up a batch of it just for morning vapes in the car


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

Q-Ball said:


> I have made a couple of bad mixes over the last couple of months experimenting and I have never thrown a batch away, Vaped them all.
> 
> The way I fix it is with Menthol and Musk. I just add 15 drops of each into a 30ml batch and wallaah it's vapable again.



Awesome @Q-Ball
Nuke it with menthol!!!!


----------

